# Tendon/Muscle Repair - GHRP-2 and GHRH



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Right people,I'll keep this short and sweet so I dont bore you.

As a couple people know I have a problem with both Achilles tendons which swell up and the pain of them is unreal at times,surpasses being kicked with a football in the nuts at times.

Also a few years ago I was in a car crash which has left my neck with a few problems. Basically my spine is fvcked between the 4th and 5th disk but also I have a problem with my neck problems,it feels like they've been removed,cut half size and placed back again. As a result this causes a lot of discomfort and the only way of doing something about it is basically tilting my head to a side,stretching it quite violently,which obviously stretches the opposite muscle and thats a relief for a couple of sec/minutes depending.

Unfortunately this is something I do quite a bit and it appears,and I have also been asked if it is, a tic. Its not a tic,its a genuine problem, which I'm happy to explain to people as I can imagine a few people might feel uncomfortable if they think its a tic and cant stop looking. Psychologically it hasnt affected me whether people think its a tic or not,that I can sort of expect.

However,the more I "stretch" muscles the more my neck hurts after a while,causes some headaches at a time and also although my sleep is quite good,it can still wake me up at times as I cant even turn round in bed properly,I have to arch my back up,turn and then lay back down again.

I have been sent for physiotherapy,but anybody that has been to NHS physiotherapy will no its a bit pointless. They can only send you for 5 sessions,which I must admit did help for a few days a bit as it was a massage,but after that you have to call up your doctor again and get rereffered. Unfortunately my doctor has said that they have been told they have to make cuts and physio is top of the list unless its to do with walking.

Private sessions around here cost between £50-£60 which I cant afford as its every week for however long it would take,going from what my physio said,would probably be over a year to get it to an acceptable stage.

Anyway, reading up on GHRP-2 & GHRH and speaking to a few people seems to be a method that is very succesful for them for different muscle/tendon injuries.

I know that both these are something that have been trialled and tested within the NHS, so I was looking on getting succesful,medical research and conclusions,showing up at my doctors and seeing if I can get such treatment.

Can anybody direct me towards some please that stand a good case in the gps as the ones I have currently found,unfortunately dont seem to stand up to that?

I know @Pscarb & @aus have said quite a bit on this matter so hopefully they can help.

Actually wasnt that short,for that apologise.

Thank you


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope this is of use mate.

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6239-Share-my-collection-of-study-s-on-tendon-healing-related-tot-HGH&highlight=tendon+repair

http://backandneck.about.com/od/massagetechniques/ht/massagetraps.htm


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Hope this is of use mate.
> 
> http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6239-Share-my-collection-of-study-s-on-tendon-healing-related-tot-HGH&highlight=tendon+repair
> 
> http://backandneck.about.com/od/massagetechniques/ht/massagetraps.htm


Cheers mate, Ive got quite a few exercises and massages I can do myself but honestly they make no difference. Wayting for a registration email now so I can have a look at them research results.

I'm hoping I can find some solid enough information that will hold at the GP's so that he at least enquires about it. Once I have a name or something I will bust their balls till I get somewhere.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I would think about going back to my doctor and explaining the tic thing mate,play it up,say that it's depressing you having people asking you and it's affecting you psychologically,if a doctor thinks its affecting you mentally rather than just physically uncomfortable they are more likely to refer you.

With regards to peptides I used them throughout my recovery for a ruptured Achilles.I have done this twice and used peptides the second time,I feel they made my recovery quicker and the tendon feels stronger .I know this isn't medically backed its just my personal experience.

Hope you get sorted mate sounds like its getting you down.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@thoon will have some good points and is very experienced with peps


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I would think about going back to my doctor and explaining the tic thing mate,play it up,say that it's depressing you having people asking you and it's affecting you psychologically,if a doctor thinks its affecting you mentally rather than just physically uncomfortable they are more likely to refer you.
> 
> With regards to peptides I used them throughout my recovery for a ruptured Achilles.I have done this twice and used peptides the second time,I feel they made my recovery quicker and the tendon feels stronger .I know this isn't medically backed its just my personal experience.
> 
> Hope you get sorted mate sounds like its getting you down.


You were one of the people I had in mind mate,dont like mentioning names of people that might have used them as its not my place to mention people that use different substances,if they want to do it they will. PScarb & Aus seem to be people that know a lot about these subjects but dont know about their usage,thats why I mentioned theirs hope thats ok with them.

I have said it before,thats how I got my first referal within a few weeks instead of the 2 or 3 month waiting list that it is normally. I was told to over exagerate things as its the only way you will get looked after more,something which I did despite feeling like a fraud tbh, and managed to get physio quite fast.

My doctor is quite good and he understands what I'm going through,but he said all I can do is go in often and eventually he can show them the amounts of visit and class me in a "higher band" of physio needed. The only thing is that if I have to wait for ages instead of getting continuous flow of physio its pointless as it just goes back to its original state.

It does bug me a bit as I'm only 29 and dont want this for the rest of my life,already had it for about 6 years,but not to the extent that I'm getting depressed. But if nothing is being done, I guess I will have to find alternative ways of getting this sorted.

cheers mate.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You were one of the people I had in mind mate,dont like mentioning names of people that might have used them as its not my place to mention people that use different substances,if they want to do it they will. PScarb & Aus seem to be people that know a lot about these subjects but dont know about their usage,thats why I mentioned theirs hope thats ok with them.
> 
> I have said it before,thats how I got my first referal within a few weeks instead of the 2 or 3 month waiting list that it is normally. I was told to over exagerate things as its the only way you will get looked after more,something which I did despite feeling like a fraud tbh, and managed to get physio quite fast.
> 
> ...


I used the peptides as I was willing to try anything to aid recovery after rupturing the tendon twice in 3 months.There are people on here with much more knowledge than me as to WHY they work,but I feel that they definitely do work.Hopefully one of the more knowledgable members chips in.

I can't really offer much help for your neck but for your achilles tendons if you don't want to go straight on peptides I'd recommend trying cissus and devils claw.Also @Big Ste had tendonitus in his Achilles so may be able to offer you some advice on supplements which will help.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I used the peptides as I was willing to try anything to aid recovery after rupturing the tendon twice in 3 months.There are people on here with much more knowledge than me as to WHY they work,but I feel that they definitely do work.Hopefully one of the more knowledgable members chips in.
> 
> I can't really offer much help for your neck but for your achilles tendons if you don't want to go straight on peptides I'd recommend trying cissus and devils claw.Also @Big Ste had tendonitus in his Achilles so may be able to offer you some advice on supplements which will help.


Yeah spoke to Big Ste,was after that I did a bit of research on both and been long enough on this website to know whose opinion and results to pay notice too,that's why i had you,big ste and a few other in mind.

Its also during looking around i saw the nhs use both ghrh and ghrp-2 but i can imagine it being quite impossible to get any treatment with them but if i can get medical proof ill try my luck. If not,i'll go it alone,BigSte was nice enough to go through things and its something id very happy to do as,just like you,im willing to try anything for both my Achilles tendons and my neck. As long as it doesn't kill me,it can't get worse then it is,lol.

Yeah heard about cirrus ,not heard of devils claw but will look in to that one as well,thank you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You've had it 6 years! The GP really must get this sorted out, this is dreadful treatment.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry to hijack but my mom has tendonitis in bottom of her legs would peps help? It is something I wanted to look in to as she cant really rest them as she is on her feet all day with work


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> You've had it 6 years! The GP really must get this sorted out, this is dreadful treatment.


It took me about 3 years to get an mri scan,thats when they saw the damage between the 4th & 5th disc.

I changed Gp to the one im with now and once i did that's when i got revered for mri and physio. The last gp jus tried pumping full of muscle relaxant pills and told me to put head pads on and it will be fine. They even asked me what i think my treatment would be bar the pills and even suggested i go private,that was the final straw and why i changed gp.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> sorry to hijack but my mom has tendonitis in bottom of her legs would peps help? It is something I wanted to look in to as she cant really rest them as she is on her feet all day with work


I've heard a lot of people mention the two peps I've got in the title help them no end mate,like @GolfDelta will confirm and after reading up quite a bit seems they help a lot of people.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

I have no scientific fact on this but I tore the long head of my tricep a few weeks ago, it was pretty bad, came up in a bruise all down my arm and on my back. I started to inject as per Pscarb details, did this as close to the bruise as I could and within a few days it was gone and my arm has healed a lot quicker. I have had lots of injuries in the past and they usually take a good 5-6 weeks to clear up and this one was bad, very painful. I struggled to lift 10kg off the rack the day i did it, within a week I was able to do things without pain. I would 100% give it a go for any injury, I was using Tom's stuff. That stuff is amazing


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

valleygater said:


> I have no scientific fact on this but I tore the long head of my tricep a few weeks ago, it was pretty bad, came up in a bruise all down my arm and on my back. I started to inject as per Pscarb details, did this as close to the bruise as I could and within a few days it was gone and my arm has healed a lot quicker. I have had lots of injuries in the past and they usually take a good 5-6 weeks to clear up and this one was bad, very painful. I struggled to lift 10kg off the rack the day i did it, within a week I was able to do things without pain. I would 100% give it a go for any injury, I was using Tom's stuff. That stuff is amazing


What peps were you using? The 2 OP mentioned or different ones?

Also would be interesting to know if by punning sub q you would have had the same results


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Using the 2 as mentioned, running eactly as per Pscarb guidelines, I was jabbing sub q until i read it may help jabbing into the area and withing a couple of the days it had pulled the bruise to the surface and cleared it up. As you can see from the pic it was quite nasty, that took a few days to bruise and then within 2 days of site jabbing it was gone and seems to have healed really well. Not saying it will work for everyone or everything. I also must point out I was dieting prior to that injury and come off my diet for 2 weeks as well which helped as I increased the nutrients in my body.

If you have an injury I would definately give it a go


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think that will be the route I do go down. My missus freaks out whenever she hears steroids,pinning etc and to be honest its not something I want to do to grow,however to repair my body I am prepared to do it. Ive been throwing different little hints in and she's not blew her top YET,so think I'll pick my moment when I tell her I'm gonna give it a go.

As mentioned,going to try my luck with the NHS and a treatment first,as I know they offer growth hormone treatments to kids and other cases so worth a try.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

You won't get any growth hormone from the NHS..for your injuries..

I've had multiple conversations with orthopaedic surgeons regarding GH and cartilage regeneration..

All but one said its crazy and nothing to support the claims.. there wrong I can show them plenty of studies etc.

The one surgeon that did listen said he was aware of it, and knew that it could work..But the problem is nobody in the UK has got the ball rolling..and there's no plans to start any studies..

Personally I think its something to take into your own hands..obviously be sensible about it..

I have cartilage defects in both knees..one has been grafted with my own cartilage..my other knee which I thought was my good knee is actually the worse of the two.

I had an MRI which showed that my grafted knee was doing really well..and also a load of fluid in the capsule..

They wernt aware what the fluid was... I was as I injected it lol..

Crazy as it sounds GH injected into the knee capsule can regenerate cartilage..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> You won't get any growth hormone from the NHS..for your injuries..
> 
> I've had multiple conversations with orthopaedic surgeons regarding GH and cartilage regeneration..
> 
> ...


Could you please point me towards the studies which you found? thank you.

Do you have osteochondritis in your knees then or something else? I know what you mean about being sensible,something which I definitely am,so its just something I'll have to get on with.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Could you please point me towards the studies which you found? thank you.
> 
> Do you have osteochondritis in your knees then or something else? I know what you mean about being sensible,something which I definitely am,so its just something I'll have to get on with.


There's something on Dats site about GH into the knee joint.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> There's something on Dats site about GH into the knee joint.


Ah knee joint problems wasn't for me fella. I received an email last night from dats and replied this morning so waiting for authorization now,cheers for that.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I've damaged my RC and training around it at the moment. Done plenty of multi growth hormone and GHRP2 and 6 jabs around it and utterly no change in pain or repair. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I've damaged my RC and training around it at the moment. Done plenty of multi growth hormone and GHRP2 and 6 jabs around it and utterly no change in pain or repair. Make of that what you will.


Try some tb500 to help with the inflammation


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I've damaged my RC and training around it at the moment. Done plenty of multi growth hormone and GHRP2 and 6 jabs around it and utterly no change in pain or repair. Make of that what you will.


Dont know about doses and jabs but could it be you need higher amounts?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A combination of Peps and Gh synth injected 3 times per day has helped many people i have 'spoken' to,myself included,it can work well,however if you need a conclusive 'yes',you may struggle as studies are too limited.If you said do you think?I would say defo yes,in most cases.At 49 my body is fine peps /Gh have realy heped me with so much.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I've damaged my RC and training around it at the moment. Done plenty of multi growth hormone and GHRP2 and 6 jabs around it and utterly no change in pain or repair. Make of that what you will.


Localised Peps jabs are a waste of time ,only Synth Gh works in this fashion,Peps act to release natty pulse,simply chalk and cheese for your needs.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Hope this is of use mate.
> 
> http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6239-Share-my-collection-of-study-s-on-tendon-healing-related-tot-HGH&highlight=tendon+repair
> 
> http://backandneck.about.com/od/massagetechniques/ht/massagetraps.htm


Just reading up on Dats now fella,once again thanks for the link.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Localised Peps jabs are a waste of time ,only Synth Gh works in this fashion,Peps act to release natty pulse,simply chalk and cheese for your needs.


Aye, my point is I've used HGH and the peps and no difference. I'm telling the OP do not pin your hopes on it fixing it - not the case beyond doubt.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Aye, my point is I've used HGH and the peps and no difference. I'm telling the OP do not pin your hopes on it fixing it - not the case beyond doubt.


And you are correct in that,however i am also telling Op that localised Peps jabs are simply not the same as synth Gh localy.They have a different function and a totaly different effect on an injury when jab localy.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Furry muff!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Could you please point me towards the studies which you found? thank you.
> 
> Do you have osteochondritis in your knees then or something else? I know what you mean about being sensible,something which I definitely am,so its just something I'll have to get on with.


I'll dig the links out when i can get to my laptop..however you'll find plenty on dats site..

Have a look at BPC-157 peptide..studies show its great at healing tendons ligaments..

my knees have a lot of wear and tear..i can only guess what really caused it.

breaking bothe femurs left tib and fib has probably been a contributing factor..

according to the surgeon, my right knee has stage 1 arthritis..

Regarding peps and local injections, if i remember correctly there is some info on dats site..that shows there is some local effect..

cant rember off the top of my head, but i think it raises igf locally..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Regarding peps and local injections, if i remember correctly there is some info on dats site..that shows there is some local effect..

cant rember off the top of my head, but i think it raises igf locally..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

OP You mention you a problem with both Achilles tendons which swell up and the pain of them is unreal at times..

I've personally found Lr3 very good as a anti inflammatory esp on my RC ,smaller doses 2-3 times a day with localised injections (not micro jabs) also another peptide worth looking in to is MGF-IGF-1Ec

GH/Ghrp i've not found as good ,, maybe i've not had the injury that would respond to GH synthetic or natty ,,

TB500 i've not personally used but had quite a few friends run this with good results ,,also i believe Pscarb is a user of TB so would be able to explain further

But GH increases the bodys natty IGF levels ??,,


----------

